# Does anyone know anything about ebay?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

As I said on the other thread, I missed out on my nativity fabric at the last minute. Having decide in advance that I would go to Â£10for it, I must confess that at the last minute I overstepped my limit and bid up to Â£15 (its no wonder I am perpetually broke). However I stopped there and was outbid.

Then shortly afterwards, I received a message saying "get the fabric on second chance" - pay Â£15.00 for it and get it now. This seems like a con to me. Was the seller bidding against me to push th price up? Or is this common practice?

Really want that piece of fabric, but a) shouldn't have bid to Â£15. for it anyway, and b) don't want to be conned

any thoughts ?

hoggie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I haven't heard of this "get this item on second chance for $___". I know sometimes an item will be re-listed if the person who had the highest bid doesn't go through with the purchase. But I have never heard of the scenario you describe.

I do know that I have gotten carried away before in bidding on a couple of items and bid more than I should have. On the other hand, I have also lost out on items I wanted because I was outbid -- usually at the very last moment.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

READ THIS!!!!!

http://reviews.ebay.com/Scam-Watch-...000000070691?ssPageName=BUYGD:CAT:-1:SEARCH:5


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

Second Chance is a legit service eBay offers. It is open to scamming though so you should make sure the offer came through your eBay 'my messages' instead of just through email. Often sellers have more of an item to offer for sale so eBay started this program a year(?) or so ago. For example a fabric seller may have an entire bolt of the fabric to sell but only lists it a couple yards at a time, if they have multiple bidders they can offer to the losing bidders through the eBay second chance process(same eBay protections as winning a bid as long as you complete the purchase on eBay). You are under no obligation to respond or accept the offer.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm a seller and there is a legitimate "Second Chance Offer". If you have another of the same item, you can offer it to those who bid, but didn't win, the item you had listed. 

It's a service to the seller since he has the opportunity to sell additional items without having the listing fees. The seller just pays the final evaluation fee (the percentage of the sale price we are charged by Ebay). There is no cost to buyer.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - thanks. Just wasn't sure.

hoggie


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

You might want to check the seller's "other items" for sale because if they have duplicates of the fabric you want they may have it there listed cheaper than what you had bid for it.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

It IS a legimate offer by the seller thru Ebay- Just make sure on your email you recv'd it has YOUR user name, always look for that often on the cons it will say "Dear Ebay member"


----------

